# Précommande iPad - Apple Store du Louvre



## greensource (10 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
je me souviens que les Américains pouvais commander leur iPad et ensuite aller le cherché dans l'Apple Store le plus proche.
N'est-ce pas possible pour nous? Je ne trouve aucune option pour ça...


----------



## amdrou (10 Mai 2010)

bonjour, je crois que c'est non. Les livraison se font par coursier pour ceux qui ont pré-commandé sur le' Apple store


----------



## greensource (10 Mai 2010)

Je confirme, j'ai appelé l'AS du Louvre, pas moyen de réserver pour aller le chercher là bas.


----------



## Progoze (10 Mai 2010)

Je ne pense pas que la pré-commande soit vraiment utile...
Surtout si vous tenez à aller le chercher à l'apple store du louvre vous arriverez parmi les premiers donc aucune rupture possible


----------



## greensource (10 Mai 2010)

Bas on a préféré pas prendre de risque. Déjà qu'un lancement un Vendredi c'est moyen je trouve, ils pouvaient pas faire ça un Samedi comme aux USA....


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (10 Mai 2010)

@greensource l'avantage d'une sortie un vendredi est d'avoir moins de monde à l'AS sans doute...  Bye


----------

